# Infrastructure maintenance funding stuck in WA legislature



## CHamilton (Mar 13, 2014)

Money to fix roads and bridges waits until 2015



> SEATTLE —
> 
> 
> A key Olympia lawmaker says the Legislature will wait until 2015 to pass new taxes to fix roads and bridges. That news comes as they prepare to go home Thursday and as the first anniversary of the collapse of the Skagit River Bridge approaches in May....
> ...


----------



## CHamilton (Mar 13, 2014)

...but local governments aren't waiting for the state.

[King County Executive] Dow Constantine Will Save Metro If the Legislature Won’t




> KING COUNTY EXECUTIVE DOW CONSTANTINE’S JANUARY PROPOSAL for a $60 vehicle license fee and a 0.1 percent sales tax increase wasn’t just a last-ditch effort to save bus service. Yes, the state legislature failed last year to pass a transportation funding package, and Metro is facing service cuts of up to 17 percent. But the ballot measure represented something more than that.
> 
> Constantine’s DIY move to go it alone on public policy is a similar strain of this new urbanism. Call it tactical localism.
> 
> ...


----------



## JayPea (Mar 13, 2014)

CHamilton said:


> ...but local governments aren't waiting for the state.
> 
> 
> [King County Executive] Dow Constantine Will Save Metro If the Legislature Won’t
> ...


Tim Eyman will love this!


----------

